# Periprosthetic Humerus Fracture



## sloseke (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi! I'm hoping to get some help coding this case!
Post op dx: Left periprosthetic humerus fracture at the level of the total shoulder
Proceudre performed: Open reduction, internal fixation of a left humerus periprosthetic fracture. 

I've got the ICD 10 code, but I am wondering if there is a specific CPT code for the ORIF of the periprosthetic fracture in the humerus?

Any input at all is greatly appreciated!


----------



## sequester25@gmail.com (Aug 14, 2017)

More detail of where the fracture is located on the humerus would help. Did the physician replace any existing internal fixation? Ultimately I would go with location of the fracture on the humerus and select the appropriate ORIF code: 24579, 24575, 23630, 23615-23616, 24515, 24545-24546. 

hope this helps.


----------

